# And it all begins.......



## Davidaa11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi FF,

Happy new year to you all! May this year bring us our heart desires and may our babies become real to us.  

Happy to let you know that I just had my first baseline scan for IUI treatment and I start injecting Fostimon tonight..........everything is eventually starting after over two years of tests, diagnosis, consultations etc...

I know it is just IUI and still have a shot at IVF later in the year but I am going to be positive and hope for a happy result.  Next scan is in one week time.  Been having acupuncture every week for last one month, eating healthily, walking more......doing what I can to help myself.  

Wish me luck all!

Davidaa11.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

for your IUI

Heres hoping for  a BFP 

Em


----------



## Davidaa11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to know if we can make love  while injecting the fostimon?  I would have thought yes? only after the trigger shot should this be avoided?  

As this is our first time at this, any tips from experienced FFers will be helpful.  These things are not told to one at the clinic but I intend to ask at the CD10 scan next week.  

Thanks

Dav


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Davidaa11
I did my first round of fostimon injections last month - fun aren't they??! Yes, you can make love while injecting, they just advice to abstain 48-72 hours before IUI basting, depending on the status of your partner's sperm. My partner's SA is all fine so we can do what we want until 48 hours before the insemination - but unfortunately this whole infertility saga has somewhat dappened our desires in that dept :-(  I'm sure this is a common side effect of fertility treatment, it makes the bedroom activity almost a science rather than fun!
Where are you having your treatment?
Best of luck to you


----------



## Davidaa11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi loopee8,

Thanks for the info.....very helpful!  The injections are no as scary as I thought it to be.  I am having my treatment in Homerton and like you is scheduled for IVF in May if IUI is unsuccessful.  

Hope you get our BFP!


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am having treatment at Homerton too! Was there this morning actually as got AF on Sunday so am starting my second round of IUI treatment today. Fingers crossed for us aLL!


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Davidaa11,

Glad to hear you've had your baseline scan  Good luck with your next scan and let us know how you get on?     xxx


----------



## Davidaa11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Just got back from Homerton, scan went well...got two follicles, one measured about 20mm.  Basting is tomorrow!  Wish me luck, ladies.............

Dav


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Davidaa
wow, best of luck. 
If you don't mind can I ask you a few questions?
Did you only need one week of Fostimon to get a 20mm follicle? What dose of Fostimon were you on? Did you get a trigger injection to make you ovulate? I am asking because my first round of injections I had to inject Fostimon for 25 days before my follicles were mature enough to ovulate......


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Dav

good luck for basting tomorrow and of course the 2ww 

lots of sticky and positive vibes


Emxx


----------



## Davidaa11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies for your kind words.  

loopee8,  

Apparently I only injected Fostimon for one week, following the scan yesterday, the doctor felt it is time to do the insemination as I already had 2 follicles, one about 20mm........I must have responded well or too quick?  Sorry, I forgot to mention in my earlier email, I was given trigger injection (Ovitrelle) at the hospital yesterday (as I was going back to work and couldn't go back home to do it myself).  The doctor explained that it makes sense to have the insemination today (about 18 hours later)...hopefully the follicles would have matured to ovulation! We intend to have lots of   in the days following (even the nurse suggested it!).

I hope this helps to answer your questions. 

Davxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good Luck for basting today    xxx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Davidaa
thanks for your reply - I think your time frame sounds like the norm, and my body is just slow to react to the meds - I haven't heard of anyone else having to inject for 25 days :-(  
Your 20mm follicle is a great size so sounds like you reacted well to the Fostimon and it is a good time for your basting! Best of luck today, hope it all goes well, and I hope your partner is ready for some action!!!
Try to stay calm on your 2WW. Keep us posted


----------



## Davidaa11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just fishing for some signs/symptoms experienced by anyone who have had a BFP after IUI.  

Today is day 6 after basting, 8days to go......I am so trying to be positive, praying and hoping......but I still can't stop reading meaning into every slight sign.  It's been nerve racking sometimes!

The first 2days after the procedure, my boobs were heavy and sensitive ........but they are no longer?  I also get these dull ache in my lower back and abdomen (similar to that experienced 3-4days before AF shows!).  I don't just want to think of what these signs indicate!!! Any one had similar signs and went on have a BFP?  Please all positive experiences will be helpful..thanks.  

Dav xx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Davidaa you should go on the 2WW page as you are in the 2WW and there are a lot of others who can sympathise!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Here is a link to the thread for the 2ww ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277895.432

Hope this helps

Em


----------



## Davidaa11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks loopee8 and holly17!! 

I am onto the 2WW page now.


----------

